# e-classic 2400



## eco-one (Apr 15, 2010)

any one seen the e-classic 2400? got pics or how it works?


----------



## horrocksd (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm not sure about the lack of response to your post, but you might want to do a search on this site on "e-classic". I'll quote from two posts:

"Regardless of the award received by CB - 90% of the things I’ve read both here and through other sources on the eClassic suggest it has been less than well received.  Plagued with problems from the start.  It’s hard to imagine this unit winning any awards, in my humble opinion. "

"I have noticed that CB has greatly increased their advertising presence and must be spending a tremendous amount of money marketing the E-Classic right now.  That is likely due to the problems the unit has seen in the first couple years out in use."

I don't know what those problems were or may still be, and I've already made a decision and now own an Econoburn 150 which I plan to install this summer. Good luck with your decision. There are some great boilers out there with lots of choices. Perhaps the problems with the eClassic have been resolved.


----------



## shagy (Apr 18, 2010)

Will CB ever live down the fact that the first few hundred had "tin Box's"in the fusion chamber and not enough air going into their fire box.? CB has and from as I hear is still updating these "tin Box's". The extra holes in the fire box to increase air flow should have already been done by dealers for their costumers. If not get on to em. It seems that they are on about 19000 on ser #s so they have about 4000 units out there over the last 2 yrs. That's a good number of stoves.I really do not believe they are as bad company as some say. They have learned from their mistakes. The current models are working fine. The 2400 will be even better if they follow their past


----------



## heaterman (Apr 19, 2010)

Superior marketing overcomes the limitations of a product nearly every time.   Caveat Emptor

The EPA numbers are not worth the paper they are printed on as it bears no resemblance to actual conditions of use for the product tested.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Apr 19, 2010)

Seconded. 

No reason for you to take a flyer on any OWB trying to morph into a gasifer. 

Plenty of tried tested & true gasers to choose from.

Let someone else be the beta tester for their next try at a miracle.

Perhaps divine intervention will occur & they will (finally) create a gaser that works (properly) doubtful given the history of failures.

Kinda like me trying to give birth...try as I might I am never going to succeed.

You see I am just not built right to accomplish that task....total design failure.....Same goes for the OWB.


----------



## shagy (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW the experts have spoken. CB is doomed. They will be out of business in no time. The world will be saved. The big bad testing labs have been bought off  Life will never be the same. Those damned OWH anyway


----------



## DaveBP (Apr 19, 2010)

"I just love the smell of self-promotion in the morning"


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it just me. . .or are cloaked salesmen irritating as hell?


----------



## Donl (Apr 19, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Is it just me. . .or are cloaked salesmen irritating as hell?



I don't think it's you at all! I think it's just your finely tuned radar kicking in. Happens to me all the time.

Don


----------



## sdrobertson (Apr 19, 2010)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> 
> No reason for you to take a flyer on any OWB trying to morph into a gasifer.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  I owned a CB and now I'm using a Downdrafter.  Totally different animals and when I switched I had to relearn how to burn wood.  In my user only frame of mind, I don't see how anyone will ever get a OWB style downdraft gassifer to work as well.  You can't just take the firewood in un-split pieces that are setting in the snow next to the boiler and throw in enough wood to burn for 12 hours and expect to get the same results.


----------



## ken999 (Apr 19, 2010)

sdrobertson said:
			
		

> You can't just take the firewood in un-split pieces that are setting in the snow next to the boiler and throw in enough wood to burn for 12 hours and expect to get the same results.



Being a E 2300 owner, I totally agree with that. That's why 3/4 of my wood for next fall has been split and covered since last Sept. 

If you tried burning that sort of wood in your EKO, you wouldn't expect the boiler to perform as good, right? Why would anyone expect anything different out of the E-Classics?


----------



## shagy (Apr 20, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Is it just me. . .or are cloaked salesmen irritating as hell?


I kinda thought he was dealer too. Anyone that vents as he does dont realy help. I have never slamed a brand. All know I have issues with AFB management but as far as their boilers and all others inside and some outside they work.Many have their preferd brand. Thats the great American way.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 20, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Is it just me. . .or are cloaked salesmen irritating as hell?



You referring to me Jimbo? 

If so, my apologies for coming across like i am selling something as that is not my intent at all. I'll see if I can translate some of the numbers I've been looking at so you can see what I'm talking about with the EPA tests.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, Nope Heaterman, it's all good.

Everybody has opinions on the advantages and disadvantages of every unit bantered about on here. Unfortunatly some have a pecuniary interest though. :sick: 

How long does it take to get the MC down in a Salesman, and how many BTUs will he put out? :lol:


----------



## heaterman (Apr 20, 2010)

Good. The last thing I want to do here is push only myself and the stuff I sell. The resource here is waaaaay to valuable to muddy up by thinking that I'm "The One".

I'm going to start a new thread on the current test protocol for wood burners so people can see what I'm referring to regarding the BS called EPA compliance. Once a person reads through the doc it's pretty apparent that while a unit might meet the standard in the lab, it bears no relationship to how it is going to function for you.


----------



## shagy (Apr 20, 2010)

Think you are doing a fine job Heaterman. Look forward to reading your post. If you are a dealer so what. You are informative.  I find it interesting.I was referring to Frozen Cannuck. I dont know what can be done as far as the EPA being involved. My understanding is at this time Phase 2 is the way testing will be done and be the rule of the land. If their is a better way it should be put in place.Look forward to your new post.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Apr 20, 2010)

shagy said:
			
		

> Think you are doing a fine job Heaterman. Look forward to reading your post. If you are a dealer so what. You are informative.  I find it interesting.I was referring to Frozen Cannuck. I dont know what can be done as far as the EPA being involved. My understanding is at this time Phase 2 is the way testing will be done and be the rule of the land. If their is a better way it should be put in place.Look forward to your new post.




Just to clear it up "one" of us is a commercial member here Shagy & it's not me. The other "one" has owned/operated an OWB for 10 years. Anytime you care to enter into a discussion on the merits of any OWB (you pick the brand & model) I would be pleased to supply 10 years of data (annual temp charts cross referenced to consumption) & recent flue gas analysis (let you know how much it pollutes) as well as full burn flue temp readings (let you know how much heat goes to atmosphere). Perhaps a discussion of the real world performance of my OWB or any other for that matter will shed some light on why I just don't see them as a viable option for anyone considering wood burning. Like I said plenty of tried & true gasifiers out there, no reason for anyone to take a flyer on any OWB trying to morph into a gaser. Like I said "total design failure".

AFA the EPA is concerned it appears they have found a formula for making themselves totally irrelevant & are sticking to it. More of our tax dollars hard at work accomplishing absolutely nothing.


----------



## shagy (Apr 21, 2010)

So let me get this straight. You have 10 yrs of a outdoor stove....Had to be a old smudger. If it were so bad why did ya keep it? Thats not the point here. How does that have anything to do with the out side gassers? They are 2 different animals. No comparison. Just a ? here but how many both indoor and outdoor boilers have you done all these test on? Are you commits on inside stoves your oppion or in data we all want to see? How many different brands? Fill us in.


----------



## Michael6268 (Apr 22, 2010)

I looked at one the a few weeks ago.  Looks like the big difference is the firebricks are gone, the damper (back door) is bigger to aid in smoke removal when loading and the fire tubes are bigger in the back.  Looks like a better design than the 2300 and they claim with proper operation there should be no problems now.


----------



## Como (Apr 23, 2010)

I know someone who has just bought a 2300, manufacture date was Dec 2009. I do not know if they got a deal for old stock.

I do not think they realise quite how much wood they will get through. They are going to have to keep it loaded 24x7 for at least 9 months. My guess is that they would need 3 to meet peak demand.


----------



## heaterman (Apr 24, 2010)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> shagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Canuck! What are those readings on your flue gas? I'm curious to see whether they are close to what I have observed on the several OWB's I have "sniffed".  If you don't mind sharing that is...........

I left the Testo in the flue too long on the last one and literally smoked my CO censor. Got to get a new set. Aaaarrrrrrrgh


----------



## heaterman (Apr 24, 2010)

Como said:
			
		

> I know someone who has just bought a 2300, manufacture date was Dec 2009. I do not know if they got a deal for old stock.
> 
> I do not think they realise quite how much wood they will get through. They are going to have to keep it loaded 24x7 for at least 9 months. My guess is that they would need 3 to meet peak demand.



What conclusion have you reached on the heating system for the old hotel? Make a decision yet?


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Canuck! What are those readings on your flue gas? I'm curious to see whether they are close to what I have observed on the several OWB's I have "sniffed".  If you don't mind sharing that is...........

I left the Testo in the flue too long on the last one and literally smoked my CO censor. Got to get a new set. Aaaarrrrrrrgh[/quote]

Yep that is what almost happened to me (destroy the sensor that is). You see I borrowed the meter from my go to guy here when I have a hydronics issue. He was in the yard to see me about a house that was in desperate need of a reno as well as new heating equipment so I asked if I could use his gear to test my OWB. He said sure so I put a ladder on the upwind side of the stack & went up & put the sensor in the flue.

That lasted about 3-5 seconds & he was screaming at me to get that tester out of that flue, he knew you see what I at that time did not, namely that the amount of particulate matter, smoke & other gases in the flue would destroy that high end tester of his (the guy never cheaps out on tools) if it were in the flue too long.

So long story short he was very unhappy with me, said if I ever wanted to try that "stunt" again to go & buy a cheap tester & no way would he loan me his again at least never to test another unit like that. 

I climb roofs for him a do the sniff testing when he has no one else to go up & test (he is 65). So hopefully I won't be on his bad list for too long. You see I need him more than he needs me.

AFA results of the "test" go, the flue exhaust sent the meter off the scale over the maximum it was designed to detect on the CO detector, all other gases were in his words "insane". What the ______ is wrong with this unit is another quote (he was referring to my OWB) not his tester.

I took his advise & bought a cheap tester, tried it & it read off the scale as well. Oh well at least it was cheap. (Actually cheaper than his high end unit would be more accurate).

So all I can accurately report is gases are either near or over the maximum that the equipment will read/tolerate. Which is many many times what is safe for a person to breathe. SO if you linger too long you will be dead just like the testing equipment.  :sick: 

Sorry to hear about your destroyed sensor, hopefully just the CO sensor needs replacing & not the whole unit, as I was informed after my "stunt" of the cost of a new unit. Very Pricey piece of gear! :bug: 


Just a thought: maybe someone with connections could approach the USGS about a used tester that they might be able to part with (the ones they use to test gases in a volcano) that way we will have a piece of gear tough enough to test an OWB & survive to test another (at least I think it would survive). ;-)


----------



## EricV (Apr 24, 2010)

Wasn't there some threads here last year form guys with the tin secondary chambers and they were not getting taken care of by CB?

Do a search for that then decide.  But there are many reputable time tested units to choose from.


----------



## ken999 (Apr 24, 2010)

Heaterman- Have you dared sniff a E-Classic yet?


----------



## heaterman (Apr 24, 2010)

No they aren't even selling them in my area that I know of. None of the OWB dealers seem to be pushing the clean burn stuff around here. Talking with the HeatMor rep a couple weeks ago and his attitude was "hey, there's nothing that says we have to sell the PhaseII product so why bother with it. "


----------



## heaterman (Apr 24, 2010)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> Hey Canuck! What are those readings on your flue gas? I'm curious to see whether they are close to what I have observed on the several OWB's I have "sniffed".  If you don't mind sharing that is...........
> 
> I left the Testo in the flue too long on the last one and literally smoked my CO censor. Got to get a new set. Aaaarrrrrrrgh




Yep that is what almost happened to me (destroy the sensor that is). You see I borrowed the meter from my go to guy here when I have a hydronics issue. He was in the yard to see me about a house that was in desperate need of a reno as well as new heating equipment so I asked if I could use his gear to test my OWB. He said sure so I put a ladder on the upwind side of the stack & went up & put the sensor in the flue.

That lasted about 3-5 seconds & he was screaming at me to get that tester out of that flue, he knew you see what I at that time did not, namely that the amount of particulate matter, smoke & other gases in the flue would destroy that high end tester of his (the guy never cheaps out on tools) if it were in the flue too long.

So long story short he was very unhappy with me, said if I ever wanted to try that "stunt" again to go & buy a cheap tester & no way would he loan me his again at least never to test another unit like that. 

I climb roofs for him a do the sniff testing when he has no one else to go up & test (he is 65). So hopefully I won't be on his bad list for too long. You see I need him more than he needs me.

AFA results of the "test" go, the flue exhaust sent the meter off the scale over the maximum it was designed to detect on the CO detector, all other gases were in his words "insane". What the ______ is wrong with this unit is another quote (he was referring to my OWB) not his tester.

I took his advise & bought a cheap tester, tried it & it read off the scale as well. Oh well at least it was cheap. (Actually cheaper than his high end unit would be more accurate).

So all I can accurately report is gases are either near or over the maximum that the equipment will read/tolerate. Which is many many times what is safe for a person to breathe. SO if you linger too long you will be dead just like the testing equipment.  :sick: 

Sorry to hear about your destroyed sensor, hopefully just the CO sensor needs replacing & not the whole unit, as I was informed after my "stunt" of the cost of a new unit. Very Pricey piece of gear! :bug: 


Just a thought: maybe someone with connections could approach the USGS about a used tester that they might be able to part with (the ones they use to test gases in a volcano) that way we will have a piece of gear tough enough to test an OWB & survive to test another (at least I think it would survive). ;-)[/quote]

I like that bit about the USGS.....LOL  It's probably true.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I was just thinking there has to be some way of testing these units without destroying the testing equipment. So if a flue gas analizer cannot survive then maybe a volcano flue gas tester can. At least I hope it could ;-) 

Kind of explains my trouble breathing & coughing while loading the OWB though. :sick:


----------



## Como (Apr 25, 2010)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Como said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Short version I am awaiting to find out if I am successful in my application for GEO funding.

One Garn 2000, or preferably 2 Garn 1500

None of the Heating Contractors wanted to take it on as a design and install, so we are going to separate the two. The cost to design I have had so far is much more that I expected. Definite ouch. We still have snow falling....

The Hotel I referred to is 3x our size. A neighbour of mine used to have the propane contract years ago, he could supply 2,000 gallons of propane a week in bad weather.


----------

